# Lightening flywheel...effects top speed ?



## fkmfkm (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi,

Do lightening the flywheel will reduct the car's top speed ??? ppl is telling me this...


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

Physically, I don't think so...

in theory, it should gain a very little of max. speed


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

all a lightened flywheel is really going to do is make it rev faster and get more HP to the wheels. you will only be able to get to your top speed faster, it shouldn't raise it any.


----------



## fkmfkm (Apr 29, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> all a lightened flywheel is really going to do is make it rev faster and get more HP to the wheels. you will only be able to get to your top speed faster, it shouldn't raise it any.



Cause I was told it will lowers the top speed..!!!

Is it the same effect when you lightened your crank pulley ? cause i heard a few cars do really loose top end this way.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

the crank pulley is deffinatley no oging to affect the top speed. it serves the same purpose of a lightened flywheel, it will just free up a little bit of HP.


----------



## fkmfkm (Apr 29, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> the crank pulley is deffinatley no oging to affect the top speed. it serves the same purpose of a lightened flywheel, it will just free up a little bit of HP.



Thanks...probably some dude tested wrongly...


----------



## 92maximaguy (Mar 1, 2007)

stone said:


> Physically, I don't think so...
> 
> in theory, it should gain a very little of max. speed


good answer


----------



## adifarulez (Jul 1, 2005)

fkmfkm said:


> Thanks...probably some dude tested wrongly...


Hmmm i also get the same anwser. But now i have lightweight my flywheel. The result. Awesome. Good pickup and acc to. Now i'm thinking to put big throtle. If i put the BT, i'm i going to change the Fuel pump to? and make some tune?


----------



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

Did the lighter flywheel affect your torque? I've read that lighter flywheels cause the engine to rev faster but reduce torque/engine "pull". True or false?


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

Midnight: My guess is false theirs less mass for the engine to "pull" so more energy gets to the wheels..


----------



## dugballs (Feb 6, 2007)

did you lighten an OEM flywheel, or purchased an aftermarket one?


----------



## fkmfkm (Apr 29, 2005)

dugballs said:


> did you lighten an OEM flywheel, or purchased an aftermarket one?



Its just a question. have done neither.


----------

